# Peeps...old Question...new Question...recommend A Battery



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Im in the market for a new battery for my Droid Bionic...

Things I would like:

Extend Battery
Cover
Protective Case for that would cover phone with Extended Battery.

Would you all share your experience and give me your recommendation.

Should I purchase the extended battery or the stock battery as a backup battery?


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Best option is through Verizon. The extended battery they offer for the bionic comes with a back. As for cases, vzw has one that works with the extended battery, its a hard plastic case and has a built in kickstand. There is also a company that makes tpu cases. Just google search tpu cases and you will find them. They have a real nice case they just released that supports the bionic with the extended battery. It comes in two colors.


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the extended battery on mine and get around 20 hours on heavy use.... Also I modified a otterbox defender case to fit around it...I have several pics of how I did it ... I can send to anyone who pm's me with their email addy....


----------



## Johncsuh (Oct 21, 2011)

I just ordered a diztronic tpu extended case in smoke gray. Best case ever

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. You all are helping me alot.


----------

